# GMG Daniel Boone issues



## brucec (Aug 15, 2019)

My wife bought me a Daniel Boone back in 2015 because they were considered one of the better pellet smokers.  This model came with WIFI, which I didn't think was a big deal until I used it.  It's definitely a nice add-on, but has never really worked well on mine, even with good strong wifi available to it.  
The smoker has never heated evenly, and GMG support's only advice was to move the windshields away from the heat shield to try to even out the temps.  I live in Kansas where what some people might consider a strong wind, we call a light breeze. 
I don't use this smoker more than 4 or 5 times per year, so it really hasn't gotten a ton of use.
Here recently, I've had to replace the igniter, and then the cotter pin broke on the auger, which wasn't a big deal to fix.  The motor wasn't able to keep the auger going, so GMG sent me a new auger assembly.  Now, it appears I'm getting some backdraft into the hopper, even though the hopper lid appears to be sealing and the hopper fan is functioning.  The pellets seem to be bridging pretty regularly, which is something I've never had trouble with before, and I'm actually seeing some charring on the pellets around the outside of the hopper.
Overall, I've been pretty disappointed in this smoker. It has still produced some really good food, but I feel like it's a constant battle.  I'm impressed with GMG support's willingness to send me free parts, and that's good, because at this point, I'm not really willing to put much money into this smoker in case I decide I'm over it, and want to upgrade to a better one.
I guess my reason for posting this is to see if other GMG owners are experiencing some of the same issues, or to confirm for myself that maybe I simply got a lemon.  Anyone have any comments?


----------



## ostrichsak (Aug 15, 2019)

Very similar story here with my wife buying me a GMG DB around the same time frame for my birthday for about the same reasons.

My experience has been similar where it's been some great food, endless problems with great customer service for the most part.  I, too, am just kind of over it at this point.  I wanted so badly to just like this unit and tell all of my friends and family about it but I was never at a point of comfort with it to trust that recommendation.

While customer service has been mostly on point it doesn't change the fact that the unit itself seems to just break randomly and regularly.  

Also, the WiFi (that we paid a premium for I might add unlike others who got a "free" upgrade) has been a source of frustration as it does NOT offer the functionality I thought we were paying for.  Not being able to pre-heat when not on the network or log in to turn off remotely after I forgot to do so while I was still home makes it nearly worthless as I can easily perform the other benefits it offers while at home.  Very disappointed with this "feature" as it's horribly neutered in the name of supposed safety.

I still use it occasionally as it was expensive and I don't feel like investing in something else nor do I feel like taking on a whole new set of issues that another manufacture's smoker will presumably come with.  

It's just sad how something that seems so solid can be such a resounding fail.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a Davy Crockett and it worked about 3 times before I had to replace the igniter. Haven't replaced it yet and not sure if that will fix the problem, but I wish I bought a different product. No returns and the thing stopped working after 3 or so cooks. The CS seems to be pretty responsive, but I'd prefer a product that worked instead of malfunctioning after very limited use. If you are reading this and are considering a GMG product, choose something else.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 15, 2019)

Wow.  These aren't very encouraging reviews at all.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 15, 2019)

I have the non-wifi DB and pretty happy with it.  My only issue is the heat shield and keeping temps even between left and right side.  I just need to spend more time adjusting.


----------



## radio (Aug 15, 2019)

BigW. said:


> I have the non-wifi DB and pretty happy with it.  My only issue is the heat shield and keeping temps even between left and right side.  I just need to spend more time adjusting.


Here is what I did ro address the temp difference issue. Using dual probes, i kept moving the deflector a bit at a time until temps on both sides were as close as i could get them which was about a 5 degree difference.
I removed the grates and heat shields and made a gauge out of flat copper that I leave inside the grill to space the deflector back where it was when i clean the bottom


----------



## BigW. (Aug 15, 2019)

^Genius


----------



## brucec (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for the quick replies.  ostrichsak, I appreciate your response, although it does make me a little discouraged.  
RichardFoster, I mainly use CookinPellets mixed pellets, because those seem to get good ratings.  I've never had a problem with them bridging before now, so I'm not sure it's the pellets.
BigW and radio, my unit is an older one that doesn't have the newer heat shield.  It has a smaller heat shield, and then two wind shields that go on either side.  CS recommended moving those wind shields, which I'm willing to try if I can ever get the smoker to run well enough that I'm comfortable cooking on it.

Thanks again for all of your replies.  I think it might be time to start saving for a YS640S and see if I can limp along with this one until I can afford a Yoder.


----------



## winsa12 (Aug 16, 2019)

ostrichsak said:


> My experience has been similar where it's been some great food, endless problems with great customer service for the most part. I, too, am just kind of over it at this point. I wanted so badly to just like this unit and tell all of my friends and family about it but I was never at a point of comfort with it to trust that recommendation.



I am in the same boat. I picked the GMG over other options because of the pizza oven attachment. I'll deal with wifi not working and continue to mod the grill in a way to get the temp to equalize from left to right because of that pizza oven...


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 16, 2019)

brucec said:


> ...
> 
> Thanks again for all of your replies.  I think it might be time to start saving for a YS640S and see if I can limp along with this one until I can afford a Yoder.



Well, best of luck getting it all sorted out brucec.

I hate to see anyone have these type issues and what you describe in that first post about backdrafting into the pellet hopper, would definitely give me cause for concern as that is a safety issue.



brucec said:


> .... *Now, it appears I'm getting some backdraft into the hopper, even though the hopper lid appears to be sealing and the hopper fan is functioning.*  The pellets seem to be bridging pretty regularly, which is something I've never had trouble with before, and *I'm actually* *seeing some charring on the pellets around the outside of the hopper*.



Sounds like it's time to part ways with it.


----------



## ostrichsak (Aug 16, 2019)

winsa12 said:


> I am in the same boat. I picked the GMG over other options because of the pizza oven attachment. I'll deal with wifi not working and continue to mod the grill in a way to get the temp to equalize from left to right because of that pizza oven...


I had every intention to buy the pizza attachment when it came out but continued problems make me feel like I'm already over invested on this venture.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 19, 2019)

About to buy the A-Maze-N tray for my electric smoker since my Davy Crockett is junk.


----------



## konk (Aug 23, 2019)

Are there any positive reviews on this grill?


----------



## BigW. (Aug 23, 2019)

konk said:


> Are there any positive reviews on this grill?



I like mine as I mentioned above.  Need to fine tune some.  It is a good mid level grill/smoker.  There is a fair amt of competition in the $500-$700 range in pellet smokers.  All will have different benefits and quirks.  There are plenty of threads on hear about pellets.  I do not hear many complaints from the Yoder, MAC, REC TEC crowd but those are pricier $ units.


----------



## winsa12 (Aug 23, 2019)

konk said:


> Are there any positive reviews on this grill?


Yeah, I still like mine enough to keep it. I haven't screwed up a pork butt yet. All the food has been awesome off of it. The pizza oven is one of the coolest cooking things I own.
I'm currently thawing a twin pack of butts to do this weekend. I also have 2 air probes for a Thermoworks smoke. I'm going to watch it closely and try to get the temps balanced side to side and accurate to what the set temp. If I can do that, then smoke something else in a week or 2 and have everything the same I will like it more. I will report back.


----------



## winsa12 (Aug 26, 2019)

radio said:


> Here is what I did ro address the temp difference issue. Using dual probes, i kept moving the deflector a bit at a time until temps on both sides were as close as i could get them which was about a 5 degree difference.
> I removed the grates and heat shields and made a gauge out of flat copper that I leave inside the grill to space the deflector back where it was when i clean the bottom
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever checked the temp side to side since you made this tool? In my cook last weekend I got the temp perfect side to side. After I opened and closed the cover I could never get it to be close, eventually I was 100 degrees higher on the right side.


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 27, 2019)

From my experience: I’ve put through about 50 bags of pellets - Jim Bowie Prime, never had an issue. 

Got the pizza attachment and it’s works very well, I just need to get it a bit more tweaked, following the instructions it seemed to hot and burnt my first pizza in about 30 seconds.

Small amount, large amounts, All the food comes out awesome from the feedback I receive and my opinion. I’ve cooked everything in it.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 27, 2019)

winsa12 said:


> Yeah, I still like mine enough to keep it. I haven't screwed up a pork butt yet. All the food has been awesome off of it. The pizza oven is one of the coolest cooking things I own.
> I'm currently thawing a twin pack of butts to do this weekend. I also have 2 air probes for a Thermoworks smoke. I'm going to watch it closely and try to get the temps balanced side to side and accurate to what the set temp. If I can do that, then smoke something else in a week or 2 and have everything the same I will like it more. I will report back.




“Pork butt (or the larger pork shoulder which is made up of the butt and the picnic) is a most forgiving cut, and it is almost impossible to ruin when cooked low and slow, making it a great place for beginners to start learning how to smoke meat.”
Source:Amazing Ribs

If it’s handling this cut of meat to your satisfaction, and it’s your go to piece of meat to smoke then great. Pork butts are cheap. 

But how does it handle a brisket or some of the more expensive cuts of meat if it has uneven temperature zones?

Good luck with your experiment and I hope that your results are favorable.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 27, 2019)

I spent some time this weekend on left/right temp difference.  With only the heat shield I was able to get an even temp.  When I installed the 2 drip trays, the temp was still a bit off.  I was able to make some tasty bacon that cooked pretty even.  Then I threw on some pork butt and cooked it.


----------



## brucec (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies.   Support confirmed that I need a new hopper fan,  but it doesn't look like they're sending me a complimentary one.   Went and bought a YS640S this weekend.   I'm so excited to load that 350 lbs beast up this weekend,  I almost can't stand it.
Good luck to those sticking with GMG.  I really hope your smokers continue to work well for you.


----------



## radio (Aug 27, 2019)

winsa12 said:


> Have you ever checked the temp side to side since you made this tool? In my cook last weekend I got the temp perfect side to side. After I opened and closed the cover I could never get it to be close, eventually I was 100 degrees higher on the right side.


usually no more than 10-15 degrees off from side to side.  Make sure you put the probes 4 to 6 inches away from the sides as most heat comes up at the very ends of the grates.  also make sure the temp sensor mounted in the left side is clean and not impeded by foil or anything.  Since installing a new sensor in mine, it is behaving nicely


----------



## eddiememphis (Aug 30, 2019)

I have had my GMG Crockett for three months and have had zero problems.

I use it every week, at least. Once I started using good pellets it has worked as I hoped it would.


----------



## notactjack (Sep 8, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> I have had my GMG Crockett for three months and have had zero problems.
> 
> I use it every week, at least. Once I started using good pellets it has worked as I hoped it would.



Just curious what is considered  good pellets. I've been using the gmg pellets and the traeger brand.  I also just got a bag of pit boss mesquite but I haven't used them yet.  

I had a back burn to the hopper box.  Gmg replaced the auger assemble which is huge.  I don't know what caused it. Its set up as per the directions. Only thing I do now when I'm finished, is dump the remaining pellets in the hopper back into the bag, step down temps in 75 degree increments until it stabilizes at 150 then go to fan mode.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 8, 2019)

notactjack said:


> Just curious what is considered  good pellets. I've been using the gmg pellets and the traeger brand.  I also just got a bag of pit boss mesquite but I haven't used them yet.
> 
> I had a back burn to the hopper box.  Gmg replaced the auger assemble which is huge.  I don't know what caused it. Its set up as per the directions. Only thing I do now when I'm finished, is dump the remaining pellets in the hopper back into the bag, step down temps in 75 degree increments until it stabilizes at 150 then go to fan mode.



Lumberjack, for what you get in terms of price and availability, are tough to beat.

Some would argue that Pit Boss pellets are an excellent  buy too.  It's very hard to find anything bad about them.

CookinPellets Perfect Mix is also good, but a bit more pricey than the Lumberjack and the Pit Boss.


----------



## eddiememphis (Sep 8, 2019)

notactjack said:


> Just curious what is considered  good pellets.



First bag was Treager Blend, $20 for 20 pounds at Home Depot. Was okay. Then 20 pounds of Pit Boss blend from Lowe's for $10. Not very flavorful.

Read a lot on the internet about pellets. Decided on Lumberjack.

Went to a grill store and talked to the lady. She said don't use blends. Use pure wood. Recommended oak. She says Lumberjack is a great pellet. I bought a 20 pounder for $16. Excellent flavor with minimal ash, although I vacuum out the smoker after every use.

She also told me I was setting the temperature too high. I was cooking at 225° like a normal Weber Kettle which is what I was used to. She said for the smokiest flavor, use the grill at it's lowest setting, in my case its 150°.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 8, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> First bag was Treager Blend, $20 for 20 pounds at Home Depot. Was okay. Then 20 pounds of Pit Boss blend from Lowe's for $10. Not very flavorful.
> 
> Read a lot on the internet about pellets. Decided on Lumberjack.
> 
> ...



Did she also tell you that running it that low could make it prone to flameouts?


----------



## eddiememphis (Sep 8, 2019)

Nope. Never mentioned it. I haven't had it happen but now I'm going to be worried about it. Thanks.

I actually don't run it that low except for the time I smoked some cheddar and swiss. I usually go a little hotter, 170° because I am impatient.


----------



## radio (Sep 8, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> Nope. Never mentioned it. I haven't had it happen but now I'm going to be worried about it. Thanks.
> 
> I actually don't run it that low except for the time I smoked some cheddar and swiss. I usually go a little hotter, 170° because I am impatient.


Not a good idea to smoke meats too long at 170°.  You run a risk of bigger hunks of meat not getting above the 140° danger zone in 4 hours.  Many of us smoke at a lower temp like 165-170° for an hour or so to amp up the smoke level, but always boost the temp to 225° or more to push through the danger zone before 4 hours is up


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've had my Daniel Boone (non-wifi) for a couple years now. Other than experimenting with positioning the heat shield, I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Stpat (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a gmg Daniel Boone and love it have made everything from whole chicken, turkeys ,beef brisket, steak ,burgers and more, no major problems so far other than a slight temperature variation ,my drip plates have the holes in so If I line up the holes it lets the heat through and grills like a regular bbq great for steaks ,My natural gas bbq hardly gets used any more I also use the lumberjack pellets better price point and have had nothing bad to say about them I have also used Louisiana  (Tennessee whiskey barrel pellet) awesome smell and taste


----------



## DairyGoRound (Nov 7, 2019)

I have owned the smaller Davy Crockett and now own a Daniel Boone. When I first got the DC about 5 years ago, I had all the regular problems at the start.  GMG great CS sent me new boards, thermostat and blowers, then it worked great! As it got smaller because my family got bigger, I upgraded to the Daniel Boone Prime. I have not had a single issue with it other than the pellet clean out door (great idea) is not waterproof, so every-time it rains or snows, my pellets get wet and I have to use the clean out door to empty the hopper. GMG solution to this was to put a piece of Plexiglas over the hopper to act as a umbrella. Meh. that's a dumb fix for me. I'll find something that works. other than that, we use it regularly for pretty much everything, and there are no other problems.
I absolutly love the WiFi (especially in server mode). Overall my experience has been great and Id give it 4.5/5 stars all day!


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 7, 2019)

DairyGoRound said:


> I have not had a single issue with it other than the pellet clean out door (great idea) is not waterproof, so every-time it rains or snows, my pellets get wet and I have to use the clean out door to empty the hopper. GMG solution to this was to put a piece of Plexiglas over the hopper to act as a umbrella. Meh. that's a dumb fix for me. I'll find something that works. other than that, we use it regularly for pretty much everything, and there are no other problems.
> I absolutly love the WiFi (especially in server mode). Overall my experience has been great and Id give it 4.5/5 stars all day!


Dairy, do you have a cover for it? I've never experienced any moisture issues with mine covered.


----------



## DairyGoRound (Nov 7, 2019)

mneeley490 said:


> Dairy, do you have a cover for it? I've never experienced any moisture issues with mine covered.


I don't, I might have to try something like that, however that would not allow me to start it from my phone, which is a feature I use alot. I was also thinking to caulk it shut, as the only time I use that is for when my pellets are wet. I'm one of 'those guys' who use heating pellets. I never have a need to change flavor so that door won't be needed.


----------



## nchapelheel (Nov 8, 2019)

I bought my DB 2.5 years ago. It replaces the 8 year old MES 40. I have had a few problems, but
nothing major. Customer service has been very helpful and had excellent tips to improve operation. The wifi has been fabulous.
The only issue I have is lack of wood smoke flavor. When I  bought the grill, they gave me 40 pounds of the competition blend.  Then I tried Pit Boss hickory. Still not much flavor. Added the AMAZN tube, still no good flavor. So I bought some Traeger pellets on sale at Costco. No change in the flavor profile. Yesterday, I bought some Camp Chef hickory pellets. Will try them soon. Today, I will go to
Dick's and get a bag of Lumberjack competition blend. 
I plan to have a good time smoking cheese, pork loin, salmon, and meatloaf.
FWIW...the grill itself has worked well. I knew beforehand that the smoke flavor profile would not be as good as the MES. I am disappointed that using the tube hasn't helped much. 
I am hoping that the Camp Chef and Lumberjack pellets add flavor.


----------



## mikeincalgary (Nov 8, 2019)

When not in use I keep a cover on mine and unplugged. Don’t want something to start when it shouldn’t. If it’s raining or snow, I use  a patio umbrella to cover the hopper and electronics area - works great!


----------



## bregent (Nov 8, 2019)

nchapelheel said:


> I am hoping that the Camp Chef and Lumberjack pellets add flavor



If you are looking for more smoke flavor, then stay away from blended pellets like Camp Chef hickory. There are no better than any of the others you've tried as they are mostly made from alder or oak.  Lumberjack competition are good pellets, but again, they are a blend. Go with Lumberjack 100% hickory and see if that helps. That's all I use.



nchapelheel said:


> I knew beforehand that the smoke flavor profile would not be as good as the MES



That's subjective. You can certainly get stronger smoke flavor, but I find the smoke flavor from the pellet grill is as good as you can get from the MES.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 27, 2019)

MES 30 for $120 > Davy Crockett for $300


----------



## ostrichsak (Dec 27, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> MES 30 for $120 > Davy Crockett for $300


Agreed.  If someone in Northern Colorado is in the market for a MES 30, private message me.


----------



## noahbaine21 (Dec 27, 2019)

I've had my GMG Daniel Boone for 7 years.  Needless to say i've cooked lots of Ribs, Steaks, burgers, pork chops, butts, etc on this thing.  The only problem I had was I had to rewire my fan where the wires got pulled loose.  It still works to this day and just smoked some tenderloins.  I am looking at upgrading and I'm currently looking at Rec Tec 590 or CampChef woodwind wifi 36.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 27, 2019)

Well, as. Rec Tec 590 owner, heres a definite vote of confidence in it.  I am thoroughly satisfied with ours.  Not a bad thing to say about it.


----------

